

Ask HN: Design tips? - ramidarigaz
http://www.casinc.com
Hi HN,<p>This is my first real attempt at a professional website. I'm just looking for some feedback on the design.<p>It's not complete yet, (needs a good logo), but the content is all there.<p>Furthermore, does anyone have some good design references or articles (or books)?<p>Thanks!
======
chronomex
Looks fine to me, I can read the text and everything. I'm not a designer,
though, so no doubt you'll have to hide the text somehow in order for it to be
satisfactory.

